
My Switch Away from Python - jonaylor89
https://blog.jonaylor.xyz/my-switch-away-from-python/
======
dvhh
Addressing some of the python (And C) critics:

> (just the base python image is > 1Gb

just looked at
[https://hub.docker.com/_/python/?tab=tags](https://hub.docker.com/_/python/?tab=tags)
shows container a small as ~26 MB

> C (God's programming language) itself just is incredibly unsafe and should
> definitely not be used in any kind of production environment

That might be true, but a Rust based operating system is still years (if not
decades) away. And I am pretty sure that writing unsafe Rust is as easy as it
is to write unsafe C++.

While I appreciate the safety that Rust bring to the table. some of the
critics feel lazy and disingenuous. These weak arguments do not help Rust

~~~
jonaylor89
> just looked at
> [https://hub.docker.com/_/python/?tab=tags](https://hub.docker.com/_/python/?tab=tags)
> shows container a small as ~26 MB

I believe that's just for the top layer. When I pull python:latest from
dockerhub I get an image size of ~934MB.

> And I am pretty sure that writing unsafe Rust is as easy as it is to write
> unsafe C++

You can write rust code that's as unsafe as C++ but I don't think it's as
easy. It would require a lot of ugly, unidiomatic rust.

